# Buying a Storebought From Rubiks.com? Better quality and OLD mechanism?



## TK 421 (Oct 6, 2010)

I found out that the cube have FLAT centers.







Is it different? What about the Rubik's DIY from them?


----------



## RCTACameron (Oct 6, 2010)

The flat centers make the turning horribly slow, and give it a terrible, bumpy feeling. Don't get that one. Rubik's DIYs are better, so you might want one of those.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 6, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> The flat centers make the turning horribly slow, and give it a terrible, bumpy feeling. Don't get that one. Rubik's DIYs are better, so you might want one of those.


 
Thanks.

But there is some version too of this 

-----V1-----
Pieces like storebought, fat end spring, yellow screw.

-----V2-----
Pieces like storeboughts ex: Centers have underside hole like Alpha, and fingernail slot. Also the cap is much higher than the V1. Spring (?). Screw is black
JSK maybe??????

-----V3-----
Pieces like storeboughts. Normal spring, plastic washer. From Rubiks.com


Wut is d difference?
Which is better?


----------



## KboyForeverB (Oct 6, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> But there is some version too of this
> 
> ...


 
still get rubiks diy, i got one and its great but it is kinda bad at corner cutting


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 6, 2010)

KboyForeverB said:


> still get rubiks diy, i got one and its great but it is kinda bad at corner cutting


 
no, my post asks which is better V1 V2 or V3


----------



## oskarasbrink (Oct 6, 2010)

i think i have the v-1 and v-2. the v-2 is kinda locky but the v-1 is ok i guess. i suggest you should get one of the newer cubes.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 6, 2010)

Why do you need a storebought? Albeit, there is one or two amazing awesome bbq storebought cubes that are better then a DIY. But 99.99% of storeboughts aren't as good as a DIY. So just buy a DIY.

I thought you were banned? lolwut?


----------



## clover (Oct 6, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Why do you need a storebought? Albeit, there is one or two amazing awesome bbq storebought cubes that are better then a DIY. But *99.99% of storeboughts aren't as good as a DIY.* So just buy a DIY.


 
LOL FALSE STATISTICS


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 6, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> Why do you need a storebought? Albeit, there is one or two amazing awesome bbq storebought cubes that are better then a DIY. But 99.99% of storeboughts aren't as good as a DIY. So just buy a DIY.
> 
> I thought you were banned? lolwut?


 
to make another hybrid, i like to see what it comes out like.  temp. banning dude, i've changed


----------



## Stefan (Oct 6, 2010)

Where did you find that picture?


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 7, 2010)

clover said:


> LOL FALSE STATISTICS



80% of statistics are made up


----------



## Edward (Oct 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> 80% of statistics are made up


 
The last 30% is based off this 80%
No typos here stfu


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

Stefan said:


> Where did you find that picture?


 
Getting a 'custom sticker' from them, 'instructions on download page', then 'how to assemble the cube, then WUT IZ THIS?, then  flat centers?


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

Edward said:


> The last 30% is based off this 80%
> No typos here stfu


 
so, statistics is 100% untrue?


----------



## ninjabob7 (Oct 7, 2010)

Flat-centered cubes are not total crap. My first cube was one like that, and after lots of breaking in (and I mean _lots_) it's actually fairly low resistance and able to cut corners slightly. It is definitely still bumpy, but it's not awful - my friend did a 13 second solve on it after a few tries (PLL skip, but still fast).


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Getting a 'custom sticker' from them, 'instructions on download page', then 'how to assemble the cube, then WUT IZ THIS?, then  flat centers?


 
I doubt they'll ever update that picture. And I doubt they're still selling this kind. Not even sure they ever did, as that looks like an old Studio cube with different screws.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I doubt they'll ever update that picture. And I doubt they're still selling this kind. Not even sure they ever did, as that looks like an old Studio cube with different *screws*.



As for the bold text, it's a rivet. if you see the core, a little trace of metal is left on the core hole. maybe they just sliced that rivet off to show what it's like

^^ maybe that's true
i have doubt that's it's updated too, but they never rip me off when i order. 

OFF TOPIC: i thought you blocked/ignore me


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

NEW IDEA: If you want your post on the top of the forum. Just post anything and have a bold "UP!!!".

Example:

Heyy, whassup everybody 

*UP!!!*


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> As for the bold text, it's a rivet. if you see the core, a little trace of metal is left on the core hole. maybe they just sliced that rivet off to show what it's like



Ok, so now it's *obviously* fake.



TK 421 said:


> OFF TOPIC: i thought you blocked/ignore me



Yes, and I've ignored your posts in several other threads already.



TK 421 said:


> NEW IDEA: If you want your post on the top of the forum. Just post anything and have a bold "UP!!!".
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



What's up with you begging for a ban?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 7, 2010)

Stefan said:


> I doubt they'll ever update that picture. And I doubt they're still selling this kind. Not even sure they ever did, as that looks like an old Studio cube with different screws.



No, wrong, I got one of those that I bought in 2005, but in the 2005 anny edition the centres was changed to the arced type and they are still like so. I got it right in front of me here, or only the core is from that one, the cubies are from a new and tight one because the old was so loose from all spraying (melting the platics).

Flat centres is a win in MU algs, and they cut corners just like that, 30 degrees, no problem...

But the pops :/ I can turn slowly and purpously make a edge come out with no force at all 

Edit: new cubers does not know about the pop rule but because these cubes poped a lot there was a rule that you could claim the solve a pop and get a extra attempt (I think the rule was removed in the 2007 update, possibly 2006). It was not unusual to see whole last layers spreading all over the venue in those days, only the centre was still there


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Oct 7, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> NEW IDEA: If you want your post on the top of the forum. Just post anything and have a bold "UP!!!".
> 
> Example:
> 
> ...



You were just banned, and now you're trying to get banned again? Please read the rules. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/rules.php


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

Whyusosrs? said:


> You were just banned, and now you're *trying to get banned again?* Please read the rules. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/rules.php


 


Stefan said:


> Ok, so now it's *obviously* fake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
NO!

I saw this kind of method on www.kaskus.us (Indonesian buy, search for things, sell. Just like eBay, but in FORUM layout) they used this to get their threads up to the frond page :|

So, I thought you guys might be interested.

Sorry for the misunderstanding, and if you do not like the method.

I'm sorry


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2010)

Kenneth said:


> No, wrong, I got one of those that I bought in 2005



With those rivets, thick wall centers, and those center caps?



TK 421 said:


> I saw this kind of method on www.kaskus.us


 
Besides being rather obviously manipulative and insolent, bumping like that is explicitly addressed and forbidden in the forum rules! You doing it and even *encouraging* others to do it is kind of reeeeaaaally bad. Also, why do you full-quote me when you're just replying to one third of what I said?


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 7, 2010)

Stefan said:


> With those rivets, thick wall centers, and those center caps?



Hmm, don't know, the caps are glued, rivets I can tell from looking into the gap between the centre and the core...

*BEND*, *SCRAP*, *BEND MORE* and so on...

Hmm, did not work, it is hard glue and I don't want to ruin my old favorite.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 7, 2010)

TK 421 said:


> Hmm, did not work, it is hard glue and I don't want to ruin my old favorite.


 
In the name of cube science, I command thee to continue trying!

Nah, just kidding. If you just meant that it has flat centers: yeah, I have one like that, too (somewhere). But I doubt the centers inside look like on that picture. Anyway, the point was just that this doesn't reflect what they're selling now. And that's somewhat ok if it's just shown as general assembly instructions.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 7, 2010)

No, this is a storebought 'how-to-assemble' pic.

BUT: The 1st step in my opinion is EPIC FAIL

I'm really sorry about the 'UP' thingy, I really am.

Just contacted Rubik company to make sure.

IMO, that's a 1980 clone, with rivets

EDIT: What is Mudorater?


----------



## theace (Oct 7, 2010)

That's the same damn shitty cube you get practically EVERYWHAR in India. It's just so damn lame. Can't cut for poop, locks up like there's no tomorrow, needs WEEKS of breaking in... It's just bad!

Though I found a way to get around this issue for a friend of mine. She wanted a cube (she's not a speed cuber, so she wasn't really interested in a DIY) and decided on the store bought. Luckily I knew most of the staff at the store due to the fact that I cube a lot and most people consider sub 30 to be godly and I convinced them to let me have the display piece. I did have to buy one though. But since I picked up the one that was on display, it saved me the breaking in!



TK 421 said:


> What is Mudorater?


Same as a moderator I guess...


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 14, 2010)

em, storeboughts at singapore packed with shrink wrap and include stand is good from the start. but the spring sound is making me go crazy.

btw, any info on the OP?


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 15, 2010)

going to get it next month. i'm going 2 update.

btw, still no info? :fp


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 15, 2010)

mr. pochamann. where did u get this? the rivet on my storeboughts is always black. why is yours silver :/


----------



## Stefan (Oct 15, 2010)

From some department store in Germany.


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 16, 2010)

Stefan said:


> From some department store in Germany.


 
it must be very high quality because it's from germany  does it turn well from the start? or spring sounds...

ahhh, just have to wait until nov. 20 to get this 'flat center' cube (or just a studio with rivets...)


----------



## TK 421 (Oct 19, 2010)

will they send from asian provides or themselves? thanks


----------

